# Colby Classic Feb 4,5 2011 - 4th annual Breast Cancer shoot heckle thread



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Ok guys let them rip..

my predictions... packed house again this year. Hoping for repeat of last year bringing us over the $25 K mark.

Thanks for all your support!

from Gilles and Chris P and those who help out. Shawn, George, Mike and Mike. Katie .guys from the pistol range who put in a mountain of work to clean this range. and all of those who support this cause


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking back at the roots of this shoot nobody would have ever imagined that there would have to be an official 'heckle' thread.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

It amazes me that this all started out as a dozen or so people getting together to shoot some arrows, talk some Smack, and raise a couple of hundred dollars for an awesome cause. When Gilles hit me with what his friend was going through at work with Breast Cancer and said we need to involve them, it really sunk in. Since then this has grown beyond what any of us imagined. The fact that people drive from 4+ hours away to support this... that American friends come here to support and shoot with us.... that we can have as many volunteers as we want by just asking.... that all of this is about supporting Breast Cancer. Remember, if you shoot really really well you can win an arrow with a nice wrap on it.

I guess it's just me but it kinda chokes me up.

Whether you come to shoot, or to watch, or just keep your thoughts with the people that are going through this.... 
Thank you to everyone for your support. 

Chris


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Right on Chris. This is THE shoot for Ontario archers in my book. Never mind the field, indoor and 3D champs. Just a bunch of wierdo's slinging arrows for a good time a good cause and talk some smack. Having to have an official 'smack talk' thread is just sad though. Look at the roots of this shoot from its start at the Nook and you would never imagine it would have come to this. 
Is there a fundraising goal for this year?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I want to get as much as humanly posable for my head shave!
shootthewhatnow got 3000 last year.I figure I should be able to beat that!
For some reason people want to see me Bald!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

You better beat me shaky... if not I'm gonna have to make up the difference... I don't have a lot of hair this year to put up for auction.

Something tells me you won't have any trouble tho...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I intend on it:darkbeer:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

so far im not to impressed with the lack of "heckling" going on??? what gives?

im guessing everyone is dying to open their traps and give their 2 cents, whose first........ :box:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I say Trillus in 1st and I will shoot so bad my hair will fall off!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I am gonna say Perkins takes #1, and I will be happy to shoot.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought Shakyshot was going to cut something else off?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The real question becomes how much of shaky's hair falls off, but not from his head...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I may still have 2 spots in the AM and PM..maybe.. 

Dutch, can you get in touch with Ian Houtown? 

PM me . I phoned Eric at the shop to let him know but he must have forgotten him... 

If the spots fill up he can come Friday night.. 

G


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

This shoot is coming up FAST!
Hope all who join in the fun are ready for a HELL of a Shoot!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So I'm in!!! I have not shot much indoor archery....how does the scoring work? 1 round of 30 arrows or 2 rounds for the qualifier? Top 16 move on.....for one or 2 rounds of 30 arrows? x's count for a tie score...?

Guess I'm going to have to get my bow sighted in..........for realzies!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

1 round of 60 arrows on 3spot targets.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

JDoupe said:


> So I'm in!!! I have not shot much indoor archery....how does the scoring work? 1 round of 30 arrows or 2 rounds for the qualifier? Top 16 move on.....for one or 2 rounds of 30 arrows? x's count for a tie score...?
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to get my bow sighted in..........for realzies!!!


Hey J, just come out and enjoy yourself and do your best. The house will be packed.. I have 60+ shooters for Saturday.. 

we have also a new supplier in for 25 cents per X !!! Eastman outdoors.. 

I think Shaky is over 2000$ for his locks!

Gilles


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

x-hunta said:


> I am gonna say Perkins takes #1, and I will be happy to shoot.


ah yes.....i remember the days when i used to beat him, of course he was only about 10 and he was shooting from the senior stakes and i think i paid Spencer to add a couple points to my card. LOL

Its going to be fun....first time there for me and Tinker

Andy


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

1600 as of friday Gilles!
Lets just see what this week brings!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I have 2 spots that just opened up in the PM if you know anybody that would like to come

Gilles


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to Saturday.   I will have a huge improvement over last year.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> 1600 as of friday Gilles!
> Lets just see what this week brings!


Hah... I'm still winning... c'mon Shaky... pickup the pace!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry but you said you where going to make up the difference:tongue:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

shootthewhatnow said:


> you better beat me shaky... If not i'm gonna have to make up the difference... I don't have a lot of hair this year to put up for auction.
> 
> Something tells me you won't have any trouble tho...


see!!


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

He's got you there, StwN! :wink:
Got my donation for ya tonight, Shaky...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

it was a little sparse when I showed up the morning of as well... we'll see how he does.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d said:


> ah yes.....i remember the days when i used to beat him, of course he was only about 10 and he was shooting from the senior stakes and i think i paid Spencer to add a couple points to my card. LOL
> 
> Its going to be fun....first time there for me and Tinker
> 
> Andy


The proper English
would be Tinker and I


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Tomorrow is the BIG day folks!
Lets all gather for a good time,a great shoot,and great friends!
See you all tomorrow!

Shawn


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> The proper English
> would be Tinker and I


Ummm, no. 

"...me and Tinker" _*is*_ correct. 

Would you say "...first time for I"?

"Tinker and I will be there for the first time" would be correct. "Me and Tinker will be there for the first time" would be incorrect.




---------------------
Stash, of the Royal Canadian Grammar Police, "Erroneous Corrector" Division


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Just about to head out the door! Can't wait to have some fun! LOL


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Awesome day*

Thank you all not sure about the moneys raised was 9000$

Winners

Camilla S
Chris Perkins

Gilles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shootin Chris.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Another Successful shoot and lots of money raised for a great cause!! I'm not gonna rhyme off all the names of those who helped,setup,organized etc.... You know who you are....Congratulations to the winners...But a big thank you to Shawn aka Shakyshot for shaving his head for this great cause you raised lots of money even though you now look like a egg with legs..lol!! Can't wait for next year already...looking forward to a good time and seeing everyone again next year!!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

What a day... it was crazy busy and loads of fun. Got to see most of my archery friends, and raise close to $9000 for Breast Cancer. Just shows you what us archers are made out of. 

Thank you to everyone who was there in body or in thought and prayer...

Chris Priester


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks to everybody who came out to help the great and worthy cause. As I predicted, I shot soooo bad my hair fell off! :mg:










All and all it was a great day and hope to see everybody and more again next year!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks to ALL the people who put this shin dig on what a blast to bad we can't squeeze more people in so they would know the fun too. Some of the distractions when shooting were nasty but Rae keep it up Thanks to all again come on next year


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

#1 Hogger said:


> Thanks to ALL the people who put this shin dig on what a blast to bad we can't squeeze more people in so they would know the fun too. Some of the distractions when shooting were nasty but Rae keep it up Thanks to all again come on next year


She was commited to distracting, she even managed to get Mike to shoot an inside out 8:eek2: lol


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Andy, did you just say that Rae's... um.... "Distractions" were nasty? She is gonna smack you.... 

But thank you for coming out and supporting us again. It really means a lot to all of us

Chris


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hope everyone got home ok. I had a 5+ hour ride home on the 401 for a trip that is usually under 3 hours. I was even going 30km/hr at some points, it was rough. 

What a great time though! Miraclewhip will never taste the same for me now though as you can't shut the minds eye. eewwwwwwwhhh
$10.00 worth of raffle tickets landed me $200.00+ worth of swag. Sweet! Thanks for putting this together and all the hard work that went on behind the scenes. Big thanks to the sponsors too! Wish I could have watched the shootoff. Was it a nail-biter?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

As a matter of fact the mens final was a nail-biter. Dietmar and Christopher Perkins shot 12 arrows and were tied.. One arrow shoot off, closest to centre... Christopher drilled a inside out x and Dietmar shot a solid x. 

The ladies came down to Fiona and Camilla. Camilla won. It wasn't a cake walk, that's for sure. Then Camilla presented the lady with breast cancer (I can't remember her name) with her winning arrow as a good luck token. She spoke to us about her battle with breast cancer... what a wonderful speaker... my eyes were pretty damp after she spoke...


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> Thanks to everybody who came out to help the great and worthy cause. As I predicted, I shot soooo bad my hair fell off! :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! Nice! (Just be glad I didn't take an ear off with the razor!) :wink:

What a great shoot for a great cause, and an overall terrific day! 
Thanks to everyone who organized and worked so hard to put things together, and to everyone for their time and generous donations! 

LET'S BEAT THIS DISEASE! :laser::target::set1_punch:

Hope to see you all next year!!! :cheer2:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Photos are available here

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?fbid=192374467448198&id=158120987540213&aid=45225

Chris


----------

